# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Aktivitete, organizime në MA, SHBA

## Jonian

Te shtunen ne 13 dhjetor mbremje me Sinan Hoxhen:
Informacionin mund ta degjoni dhe ne radio "Fllad Shqiptar" cdo te diele nga ora 3:00- 4:00 pasdite ne frekuencen 1330 AM.
________________________________________________
*Nje Mbremje me Sinanin* 

Ejani te kalojme nje mbremje te gezuar e defryese me nje nga kengetaret e mirenjohur te Muzikes Popullore Shqiptare, *SINAN HOXHA.* 

Perfshire do te jete variete muzike nga DJ George  and DJ Nick. 

*Kur:  E shtune 13 Dhjetor, ora 6 e mbremjes 
Ku:   Lido Night Club 
 (ish quajtur Wonderland Ballroom) 
 1290 North Shore Road, 
 Revere, MA 02151 

Bileta: $30 per te rriturit; $15 per femijet nen 12 vjec.

Mbremja organizohet nga Ilirjan Qirici. 

Biletat shiten ekskluzivisht me rezervim.   Per rezervime ose me shume informacion telefononi ne (781) 321-1758 ose (781) 858-9193.*

----------


## delisa

hi te gjithe shqipetareve ne boston
thx per informacionin mbi koncertin e Sinanit por une kam degjuar qe nuk do te jete live eshte e vertete? Shpresoj te jene thjesht llafe njerezisht...

----------


## Toni Boston

Pershendetje te gjitheve.

Koncerti qe do te zhvillohet me daten 13 Dhjetor do te jete LIVE.
Po te mos ishte atehere pse duhet te therrisnim Sinanin ne. E benim vetem me Djs. Delisa te siguroj une qe ate nate koncerti do te jete Live, per sa ke degjuar ti jane vetem llafet e njerezve. Shpresoj qe tu shohim atje te gjitheve. 

Sinqerisht Toni Boston.

----------


## ChuChu

Ai grupi i Tepelenes kur e ka koncertin ne Boston? Fillim Janari sikur degjova...?

----------


## Larsus

Ardhi mo ardhi grupi? na lajmeroni nese vertet vijne..do te ishte goxha kenaqesi

----------


## Jonian

*Yes, yes, yes.
After so many requests, from the guys that brought you last year's Spring Break Party, are organizing another one this year. If you were there last year, we promise this time it's going to be even bigger and better. Informacioni:

Klubi i studenteve shqiptare te UMASS Boston organizon:

          SPRING BREAK PARTY

KU: Knights of Columbus, 
        340 Hancock St.Quincy  MA 02171

KUR: E diele 14 mars 2004
          Ora 6:00 pasdite

BILETA: $ 20

Food, music and fun. (That's a promise).

Cfare duhet te keni parasysh:

Asnje nuk do te lejohet te hyje pa bilete. Biletat mund te blihen nga Iliri, Lorenci apo Altini ne UMASS ose nepermjet telefonit:

( Kush te doje telefonat te me dergoje mua email ose MP) 

Data e fundit per te blere bileta do te jete, e merkure 10 mars 2004. 

Vendi quhet "Knights of Columbus" dhe jo "Fight Club" prandaj nuk do te lejohet asnje lloj zenke apo sherri. Pervec policise qe do te jete aty, do te kete edhe persona te tjere qe do te merren me sigurine e aktivitetit. Prandaj do t'ju kerkoja qe te mos sillni persona te papergjegjshem ne ate mbremje. 

Perpiquni te vini ne kohen e duhur. Ora 6, eshte ora 6 dhe jo 7 apo 9:30.*

----------


## torke

Gati per nje mbremje tjeter Bostoni?????? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Po te kini kursyer pak lek deri tani behet nje mbremje me muzike shqiptare. 

*KONCERT I MERITA HALILIT!*

DITEN E DJELE, DATA 16 MAJ, 7PM.

BILETAT SJANE ME SHUME SE $35 PER JU QE PINI, PER MOSHEN 12 E POSHTE MEQE SJANE NE RROGE BILETA ESHTE $15. 

PER REZERVIME JANE KETO NUMRA : Dhimitri (617) 953-1105 
DHE Dritani (781) 696-5030, (508)588-6980.

SHFAQJA ORGANIZOHET TE  *LIDO NIGHT CLUB *  ,,1290 NORTH SHORE DR, *REVERE*, MASSACHUSSETTS. .  

HAJDENI SE DO KENAQENI, I FUTIM DHE NJE NOT NGA OQEANI PO TE DEHEMI CA.

----------


## strawberrygirl_

wow Torke ( Viktor) kur perfundove ne Boston ti yllo?  :buzeqeshje: 
ciao 

PS: an old friend

----------


## Jonian

Ju lutem perhapni fjalen:

*Dita e Flamurit 2004 
te Shtunen, 27 Nentor 2004 

Hyatt Regency Cambridge 
575 Memorial Drive 
Cambridge, MA 02139

Regjistrimi: 5.00 PM - 6:00 PM
Kokteil: 6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Darka: 7:00 PM 
Vallezim: deri 12.00AM (mesnate)*

http://www.cambridge.hyatt.com (per udhezime per te ardhur).

Cmim special $6.00 per parkim tek garazhi i hotelit

Cmimet e biletes jane $65 per te rritur dhe $35 per femijet nen 12 vjec 
dhe perfshin darke te plote dhe vallezim me muzike shqiptare 
tradicionale dhe te kohes me kengetaren Justina Aliaj dhe me orkestren e Bostonit 
Sofra Shqiptare

Per me shume informacion telefononi Albana Orgocken ne (781) 662-5906 
ose FlagDay2004@yahoo.com

*Afati i rezervimeve eshte 22 Nentor. Shkruani cekun per "Flag Day 2004" 
dhe postojeni tek: 
FLAG DAY 2004
P.O. Box 943
Saugus, MA 01906* 

Dita e Flamurit 2004 reklame: 
Mund te merrni me qira nje kioske/tavoline per 
$250.00 per te treguar ose shitur prodhimet tuaja. Per me shume 
informacion per kioske ose forma te tjera sponsorizimi telefononi 
Ilir Kocin (617) 331-5130.

Nje pjese e te ardhurave shkojne per Fondin e bursave per studentet 
Shqiptare "The AANO Scholarship fund". Organizuar nga Dega e Bostonit e 
Organizates Kombetare Shqiptaro Amerikane (AANO), http://www.aano.org, 
Dega e Masachusetit e Keshillit Kombetar Shqiptaro Amerikan (NAAC), 
http://www.naac.org. dhe nga Organizata e te Drejtave te Camerise.

----------


## Jonian

Per here te pare sivjet, ne Boston zhvillohet ceremonia e ngritjes se Flamurit shqiptar.

*CEREMONIA E NGRITJES SE FLAMURIT SHQIPTAR

SHESHI I BASHKISE SE BOSTONIT 

23 NENTOR 2004, ORA 12 MESDITE:

(PAVARESISHT NGA MOTI ATE DITE)*



_I dashur bashkeatdhetar dhe mik

Ne jemi krenare per flamurin tone, i cili perfaqeson identitetin, historine dhe vlerat tona. Kete vit, ne duam ta kthejme festimin e dites se Flamurit ne nje tradite te bukur. Qe te shprehim krenarine tone kombetare, ne deshirojme te ngreme flamurin tone ne sheshin e Bashkise se Bostonit. Ne bashkepunim me Zyren e Kryetarit te Bashkise per Bostonianet e Rinj, Grupi Organizues i Dites se Flamurit Shqiptar 2004 ka marre lejen e ceremonise per daten 23 nentor 2004, ora 12 ne dreke.

Le te mblidhemi te gjithe tek sheshi i Bashkise ne 23 nentor dhe me krenari te ngreme flamurin shqiptar. Ftoni miq dhe te aferm. Sillni femijet. Vishni kostume kombetare nese keni mundesi. Le ta kthejme kete dite ne nje ngjarje per te cilen do te jemi te gjithe krenare._

*Komiteti Organizues Dita e Flamurit Shqiptar 2004"* 

Per me shume informacion kontaktoni  Stefan Kochi (617) 331-6686 skochi@naac.org

----------


## Vicky11

Une isha dje ne 7 Nentor tek mbremja shqiptare me Aurela Gacen na MA dhe degjova qe ne dhjetor do vijne ata cunat tiranse qe kendojne rap "West Side Family". Por nuk jam e sigurte cfare date do vijne, e di qe eshte ose 5 dhjetor, ose 25 dhjetor. Kush ka ndonje informacion me te sakte, ju lutem shkruheni ketu qe ta dime te paktem, mos ikim kshu ry ty ty. Thanks guys in advance

----------


## Jonian

West Side Family kane koncert ne Boston ne daten 5 dhjetor ne oren 7 pasdite. Koncerti zhvillohet ne "Moseley's on the Charles" ne adresen:

MOSELEY'S ON THE CHARLES
5 BRIDGE ST
DEDHAM MA

Bileta eshte $ 35.00

Per me teper informacion kontaktoni organizatorin Dhimiter Bodaidi ne numrin (617) 953 1105.

Ja kalofshi mire, kushdo qe do te shkoje.

----------


## Vicky11

papapap si e kam kete Jonian, si shpirt. Thank you honey, cfare do beja une pa te pyetur ty????

----------


## torke

koncerti nuk behet me ne dhjetor po shpresohet qe grupi WSD te vije per festen e shen valentinit ne boston.

----------


## torke

Pershendetje te gjithe dhe gezuar festat.

----------


## tironcja05

di naj njeri a do bohet naj fest ktej ne boston per vitin e RI?

----------


## LeNNoN

jo.................................

----------


## diikush

> di naj njeri a do bohet naj fest ktej ne boston per vitin e RI?


Kam degjuar qe jane nja 3 per tu bere, po nuk e di se ku me siguri...

----------


## Jonian

Nje mbremje eshte kjo:

*Koncert Spektakel 



Mbremje Defrimi me Rastin e Vitit te Ri  2005



Marrin pjese kengetaret Frederik Ndoci dhe Aida Caci 



Orkestra nen drejtimin e kantautorit pianist  Elton Deda (i ftuar nga Shqiperia )



Humor nga Herion Mustafaraj(i ftuar nga Shqiperia)



Drejtues i spektaklit  Frederik Ndoci 



Programi Mbremja e Vitit te ri 



-- Kenge te muzikes se lehte (shqiptare dhe internacionale )

-- Kenge e valle popullore nga e gjithe Shqiperia

-- Humor nga Herion Mustafaraj e Frederik Ndoci.

-- Kenge te reja nga Albumi I Ri I Frederik Ndocit .

-- Lodra zbavitese per femije 



Koncerti do te zhvillohet ne Christina's Function Room ne  Foxboro gysem ore nga Boston ne daten 31 Dhjetor diten e Premte ne oren 8:00PM



Chrstina's -- http://christinasfunctions.com

Directions -- http://christinasfunctions.com/NewFiles/direction.html



Biletat do te jene $ 70 per te ritur dhe $ 35 per femije nen 12 vjec.



Per me teper informacion mund te kontaktoni :



Piro Ikonomi                                

617-236-0526 (pune)                        

781-769-7942 (shtepi)

eikonomi@bu.edu 



Florian Struga 

617-592-1846



Pagesa me check :

Piro Ikonomi

1151 High St

Westwood ,MA  02090 



New Year's Concert and Party 2005



With Singers Frederik Ndoci and Aida Caci 



Orchestra Directed by kantautorit pianist  Elton Deda 



Humor from Herion Mustafaraj



Director of Festivities Frederik Ndoci 



Program for the evening:



-- Albanian and international music

-- Songs and dance from all of Albania

-- Humor from Herion Mustafaraj and Frederik Ndoci

-- New songs from the new album of  Frederik Ndocit 

-- Lodra zbavitese per femije 



The concert and party will be on Friday December 31 at 8:00PM at Christina's in Foxboro, 30 minutes from Boston.



Chrstina's -- http://christinasfunctions.com

Directions -- http://christinasfunctions.com/NewFiles/direction.html



Tickets are $70 for adults and $35 for children under 12.



For more information contact:



Piro Ikonomi                                

617-236-0526 (pune)                        

781-769-7942 (shtepi)

eikonomi@bu.edu 



Florian Struga 

617-592-1846



Mail Checks to :

Piro Ikonomi

1151 High St

Westwood ,MA  02090* 

Gjithashtu jane dhe dy te tjera qe di une, nje ne Malden ku nuk ka me vende te lira dhe tjetra ne Hilltop Steak House per te cilen s'di gje me shume.
Ky mesazhi i mesiperm eshte lemsh persa i perket gjuhes, po ashtu e kane shkruar organizatoret, ashtu e lashe.
Nejse, befshi qejf ngado qe te shkoni.

----------


## Jonian

First in English then ne shqip.

MASSACHUSETTS ALBANIAN TSUNAMI RELIEF FUND 

Following the catastrophic tsunami in Asia, we think it is appropriate to give our modest contribution as Albanians to people in need. To serve this purpose, the MASSACHUSETTS ALBANIAN TSUNAMI RELIEF FUND has been set up. Now money is needed more than ever in many poor countries, and we count on the generous hearts of Albanians as embodied by Mother Teresa who worked in this
part of the world most affected by the tsunami for most of her life.

A fundraising cocktail party will be held *Friday January 28th from 7-9PM at Alba Restaurant near Quincy Center “T” stop. Complimentary hors d’ouvres will be served along with a cash bar.Suggested donation is $25. Alba Restaurant, 1495 Hancock St, Quincy, 617- 376-2522.* 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp...uincy&state=MA

The funds will be divided between one or more local organizations in Massachusetts working on Tsunami Relief, and the MJAFT’s Team Albania-Tsunami Assistance --
http://www.mjaft.org/en/news/tsunami.htm. 

If you will not be able to attend the fundraiser on January 28th at Alba, you may donate by sending a check to the address below or depositing directly to our new bank account at any Citizens Bank:

*Massachusetts Albanian Tsunami Relief Fund 
PO Box 943                                          
Saugus, MA 01906                                

Massachusetts Albanian Tsunami Relief Fund 
Citizens Bank Account #1303337816
Routing Number 211070175(electronic transfer)*

Thank you very much. For more information contact Adrian Papandile at eafpapa@aol.com or
617-471-5381.

Massachusetts Albanian Tsunami Relief Committee
Stefan Kochi, Mark Kosmo, Albana Orgocka, Adrian Papandile
__________________________________________________  ______________

FONDI I NDIHMES PER TSUNAMIN I SHQIPTAREVE TE MASSACHUSETTS

Pas tsunamit katastrofik ne Azi, mendojme se eshte e pershtatshme qe ne si Shqiptare te japim kontributin tone modest per te ndihmuar njerezit qe kane nevoje. Per ti sherbyer ketij qellimi,kemi krijuar FONDIN E NDIHMES PER TSUNAMIN I SHQIPTAREVE TE MASSACHUSETTS. Nevoja per para ne te gjitha ato vende te vafra eshte shume e madhe dhe ne shpresojme qe zemrat gjenerose te Shqiptareve
te persenofikuara nga Nene Tereza e cila punoj gjithe jeten e saj ne kete pjese te botes te goditur me shume nga tsunami.

*Nje mbremje kokteil per te mbledhur fonde do te zhvillohet te Premte me daten 28 Janar nga ora 7-9 ne darke tek Restoranti Alba tek stacioni i trenit per Quincy Center. Do te sherbehen hors d’ouvres komplimentare se bashku me nje bar me pagese(cash bar). Donacioni qe sugjerohet te jepet eshte $25. 
Alba Restaurant, 1495 Hancock St, Quincy, 617- 376-2522.*
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp...uincy&state=MA

Fondet qe do te mblidhen do te ndahen midis nje (ose me shume sipas vendimeve qe duhet te bejme) organizate lokale ketu ne Massachusetts qe eshte e perfshire drejtpersedrejti ne ndihmen ne keto vende te Azise, dhe MJAFT Skuadra Shqiperia-Tsunami Assistance -- http://www.mjaft.org/shq/news/tsunami.htm.

Ne qofte se nuk mund te vini tek mbremja tek "Alba" me daten 28 Janar, ju mund te beni nje donacion duke derguar nje cek tek adresa e meposhtme ose duke depozituar direkt tek llogaria e re qe kemi krijuar per kete qellim tek cdo dege e Citizens Bank:

*Massachusetts Albanian Tsunami Relief Fund 
PO Box 943                                          
Saugus, MA 01906                                

Massachusetts Albanian Tsunami Relief Fund 
Citizens Bank Account #1303337816
Routing Number 211070175(electronic transfer)*

Faleminderit Shume. Per me shume informacion kontaktoni Adrian Papandile eafpapa@aol.com
617-471-5381.

Komiteti i Ndihmes per Tsunamin i Shqiptareve te Massachusetts
Stefan Kochi, Mark Kosmo, Albana Orgocka, Adrian Papandile

----------

